# Nach Florida-Amoklauf: US-Präsident Trump bringt gewalttätige Spiele ins Gespräch



## Icetii (23. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nach Florida-Amoklauf: US-Präsident Trump bringt gewalttätige Spiele ins Gespräch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Nach Florida-Amoklauf: US-Präsident Trump bringt gewalttätige Spiele ins Gespräch*


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. Februar 2018)

Die Waffenlobby ist einfach viel zu mächtig. Bevor sich was an der richtigen Stelle tut, werden noch Handystrahlung oder Außerirdische als Verantwortliche herangezogen. 

Amoklauf-Simulator, kugelsicherer Rucksack, bewaffnete Lehrer und verschärfte Regelungen für Spiele/Filme sind sicher viel effektivere Maßnahmen als restriktivere Waffengesetze.


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (23. Februar 2018)

Dieser Präsident ist komplett von der Waffenindustrie gekauft worden, da wundert es nicht, daß er jetzt krampfhaft einen anderen Sündenbock suchen muss.
Wenn man dann noch von seinen "Fans" vor und nach den Wahlen liest das er "Frieden in der Welt" bedeutet, und andere aus dem "Militärisch Industriellen Komplex" ihn nur zu seinen Handlungen zwingen würden.
Der wird zu gar nichts gezwungen, der revanchiert sich nur für die finanziellen Hilfen, und Gewissensbisse oder Moral spielen für den überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2018)

Ein Verbot von legalen Waffen/legalem Waffenbesitz würde absolut nichts bringen, da fast alle(oder der Großteil) der Straftaten mit illegalen Waffen begangen wird. Das wäre auch nur ein "pseudo-was-dagegen-tun".


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein Verbot von legalen Waffen/legalem Waffenbesitz würde absolut nichts bringen, da fast alle(oder der Großteil) der Straftaten mit illegalen Waffen begangen wird. Das wäre auch nur ein "pseudo-was-dagegen-tun".


 "die meisten Straftaten" ist logisch, da ja jemand, der was Kriminelles vorhat, nicht so blöd ist, seine registrierte Waffe zu nutzen... 

Aber eine klare Ausnahme bei Straftaten sind "Amokläufe", und die werden idr sehr wohl mit legalen Waffen begangen. Hinzu kommen eine Menge Tote und Schwerverletzte durch Unfälle und Missverständnisse. Es gibt viele Opfer, die es nur gibt, WEIL der jeweils andere auch eine Waffe hat oder man dachte, er habe eine Waffe. Viele Kriminelle erschießen ihr Opfer sicher nur, WEIL derjenige dann auch seine (legale) Waffe zückt. Oder immer wieder Polizisten, die erst schießen und dann fragen, weil eben so viele Leute Waffen haben. Von den Kindern, die beim "Spielen" sterben, mal ganz abgesehen.

Insofern wären strengere Gesetze keinesfalls nur ein "Psedo"-Mittel, würden aber natürlich auch nicht innerhalb von wenigen Jahren dafür sorgen, dass die Todesopfer pro 100.000 Einwohner durch Schusswaffen auf ein Niveau wie hier in D sinken. Aber in den USA hat man leider die Waffenlobby sowie ca 1/3 Leute, die ohne wenn und aber darauf bestehen, dass sie sich selber schützen müssen.

Auch die "Idee", dass bewaffnete Lehrer hätten helfen können, ist eh Waffenlobby-Bullshit. Als ob ein normaler Lehrer in einer solchen Situation, in der alle an einen Feueralarm glauben und die Lehrer bei Gott andere Dinge zu tun haben als mit einer gezückten Waffe eine Vorhut zu bilden, weil da VIELLEICHT ein Irrer auf dem Schulhof lauert, da hätte etwas ändern können UND auch den Mut dazu hätte, das zu tun... bis man überhaupt begreift, wer da von wo schießt, ist das Shooting schon fast vorbei.

Und selbst wenn man sehr FÜR Waffenbesitz ist, ist es Unfug, dass die Leute heftige Waffen kaufen können, die eher als Kriegswaffen gelten. Wer sich gegen einen Einbrecher oder Straßenräuber glaubt verteidigen zu müssen, dem würde ein normaler Revolver völlig reichen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Februar 2018)

Pah, Fake News


----------



## MrFob (23. Februar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein Verbot von legalen Waffen/legalem Waffenbesitz würde absolut nichts bringen, da fast alle(oder der Großteil) der Straftaten mit illegalen Waffen begangen wird. Das wäre auch nur ein "pseudo-was-dagegen-tun".



Aha ...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...bought-gun-legally-authorities-say/340606002/

Ich bin sicher dein Beitrag ist ein grosser Trost fuer die Angehoerigen all derjenigen, die durch legal erworbene Waffen ums Leben gekommen sind.

Und schonmal daran gedacht, dass durch mehr legale Waffenverkaeufe im Nachhinein auch mehr illegale Waffen in Umlauf kommen?

Aber keine Sorge, Trump will jetzt ja die Lehrer bewaffnen. Ich bin mir sicher, das macht dann alles besser. Und wenn das nicht hilft, dann schafft man halt einfach Schulen ab, dann gibt es auch keine Massaker an Schuelern mehr. Problem solved!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein Verbot von legalen Waffen/legalem Waffenbesitz würde absolut nichts bringen, da fast alle(oder der Großteil) der Straftaten mit illegalen Waffen begangen wird. Das wäre auch nur ein "pseudo-was-dagegen-tun".



das glaubst du doch nicht im ernst.
wie erklärst du dir denn dann die im internationalen vergleich überproportional vielen schusswaffenopfer in den usa jedes jahr?
hier mal ein link speziell zu massentötungen -> https://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/s...-used-mass-shootings-obtained-legally-n474441 vielleicht öffnet dir das die augen. - 82%!!!! das las-vegas-massaker und das florida-shooting kannst du auch gleich noch dazu zählen. 

btw wurden auch die school-shootings in erfurt und winnenden mit legal erworbenen waffen begangen.

ein verbot würde nix bringen...wie kann man nur einen solchen, offensichtlichen schwachsinn behaupten!


----------



## McCerb (23. Februar 2018)

Menschen drehn  nicht einfach so durch da da war einiges im argen ich denke mal mit mobbing etc...die solln sich lieber mal auf die Mitschüler stürzen als auf die Medien....wenn man sie danach befragt können sies nur alle nicht verstehn...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie muss man ja vom "eigenen" Versagen ablenken. Die Republikaner haben es ja nicht so mit Vorsorge, Präbention u.ä.
Darum hat Trump für den jetzigen Haushalt auch die Gelder gekürzt für solche Sachen, ist ja billiger alle zu bewaffnen und die sich dann gegenseitig über den Haufen schießen zu lassen...
Es wäre fast zum lachen, wenn es nicht so zum weinen wäre....


----------



## Loosa (23. Februar 2018)

Die Computerspiele sind schuld!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnLmKJNmIqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



/edit:



Herbboy schrieb:


> Insofern wären strengere Gesetze keinesfalls nur ein "Psedo"-Mittel, würden aber natürlich auch nicht innerhalb von wenigen Jahren dafür sorgen, dass die Todesopfer pro 100.000 Einwohner durch Schusswaffen auf ein Niveau wie hier in D sinken. Aber in den USA hat man leider die Waffenlobby sowie ca 1/3 Leute, die ohne wenn und aber darauf bestehen, dass sie sich selber schützen müssen.



Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe besitzen Amerikaner, das sind 4,4% der Weltbevölkerung, fast die Hälfte aller Waffen.

In UK wurden 1996 bei einem Massaker 16 Grundschüler und ein Lehrer ermordet. Danach verpassten sie sich eines der striktesten Waffengesetze - und es gab seitdem keinen einzigen Fall mehr. Im selben Jahr erschoss ein Mann in Australien 33 Personen. Ähnlich waffenvernarrt wie die Amis stimmten sie trotzdem für schärfere Gesetze - kein weiterer Fall.

Jupp, Verbote bringen gar nichts... 
Es wäre eine echte Aufgabe die legal verkauften Waffen wieder einzusammeln. Ging in Australien komischerweise.


----------



## Luuux (23. Februar 2018)

Die 2000er wollen ihre Politiker zurück!


----------



## suggysug (23. Februar 2018)

Klar die Spiele und Filme sind schuld...... 
Trump will einen neuen wilden Western kreieren in dem er Waffen mehr und mehr ins Gespräch bringt. (zB Lehrer bewaffnen als Lösung für Amokläufer...) 

Wenn man keine Lösung im Kopf hat einfach einen Sündenbock suchen. #Trumpregierung_2017/18.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Februar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> In UK wurden 1996 bei einem Massaker 16 Grundschüler und ein Lehrer ermordet. Danach verpassten sie sich eines der striktesten Waffengesetze - und es gab seitdem keinen einzigen Fall mehr. Im selben Jahr erschoss ein Mann in Australien 33 Personen. Ähnlich waffenvernarrt wie die Amis stimmten sie trotzdem für schärfere Gesetze - kein weiterer Fall.




Angesichts der verhältnismäßigen Seltenheit solcher Vorfälle, sagt das nicht viel. Grundsätzlich ist aber schon davon auszugehen, dass weniger Waffen auch weniger Waffenmissbrauch bedeuten, egal wo jetzt die tieferen Ursachen liegen.


----------



## SpieleKing (23. Februar 2018)

Naja Trump ist heute das was er ist,: ganz ohne "böse" Videospiele, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Armes Amerika...


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Februar 2018)

die bösen Spiele, mal was neues, oh wait ...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYng6OJe6dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Tori1 (23. Februar 2018)

Was ja klar das dies die Quintessenz ist...


----------



## Orzhov (23. Februar 2018)

Sind die guten Sprüche schon alle gemacht?


----------



## Batze (23. Februar 2018)

Die Lobby ist es aber nicht allein. Das mit den Waffen wird den Amis seit Jahrhunderten in die Wiege gelegt, schon allein aufgrund der Verfassung. Wenn man sieht das Eltern selbst ihre minderjährigen Sprößlinge mit auf den Schießplatz nehmen fällt einem wirklich nichts mehr ein. Das Land ist eben Waffen vernarrt.


----------



## schokoeis (23. Februar 2018)

Herr Trump liegt völlig richtig. Videospiele verbieten und Gewalt mit mehr Waffen bekämpfen!


----------



## suggysug (23. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sind die guten Sprüche schon alle gemacht?



Findest du auf Trump's Liste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1xok (24. Februar 2018)

Was für ein verlogenes Arschloch. Sein Bruder Robert ist Manager bei ZeniMax:

https://www.zenimax.com/about

Zenimax ist übrigens dieser Konzern, der aus über ihn vertrieben Spielen gerne mal die Juden und den Holocaust entfernen lässt. 

Sollte es für diese besondere Mischung aus Niedertracht und Dummheit jemals eine Einheit geben, müsste man sie nach der Familie Trump benennen.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Was für ein verlogenes Arschloch. Sein Bruder Robert ist Manager bei ZeniMax:
> 
> https://www.zenimax.com/about
> 
> ...



Woran das wohl liegen mag das überall Hakenkreuze rausgeschnitten weden in Spielen?
Etwa an diesem Paragraphen und weil Spiele immer noch nicht Kunst sind? https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__86.html
Tut mir leid, ich glaube dein Aluhut ist Verrutscht, grade an wo man sich eigentlich keine Ausdenken müsste


----------



## Shotay3 (24. Februar 2018)

" "[...]. Vielleicht müssen wir ein Rating-System dafür aufsetzen", sagt Trump. "

Immerhin eine Sache hat er vielleicht richtig erkannt, Fakt ist, Gewaltspiele wie auch Filme werden von vielen Kindern dort drüben konsumiert. Die Ewig vielen Aufnahmen von beliebigen Call of Duty Titeln auf Konsole auf amerikanischen Servern sollten Beweis genug sein, ich will nicht Wissen wie viele Kids sich da gleichzeitig anschreien.

Also knapp daneben Donald, Thema und Problemlösung leicht verfehlt  Aber schaden tuts nicht.


----------



## 1xok (24. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Woran das wohl liegen mag das überall Hakenkreuze rausgeschnitten weden in Spielen?
> Etwa an diesem Paragraphen und weil Spiele immer noch nicht Kunst sind? https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__86.html
> Tut mir leid, ich glaube dein Aluhut ist Verrutscht, grade an wo man sich eigentlich keine Ausdenken müsste



Der Paragraph bezieht sich auf verfassungsfeindliche Propaganda, wenn Du Dir mal die Mühe machst ihn sinnerfassend zu lesen. Ich habe mich auf den Holocaust und die Juden bezogen. Im Original stirbt B.J. Blazkowicz Mutter als Jüdin in einem Konzentrationslager. Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Paragraphen, der es gebietet, dies zu zensieren. Was ist an dieser Erzählung bitte _verfassungswidrig_?

Von mir aus können sie die Hakenkreuze weglassen, aber alles andere ist schlicht und ergreifend geschmacklos. Ich würde in der Deutschen Fassung tatsächlich ganz einfach die Symbole entfernen, aber natürlich die Geschichte intakt lassen.


----------



## Martina (24. Februar 2018)

Ach Donald.....


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Der Paragraph bezieht sich auf verfassungsfeindliche Propaganda, wenn Du Dir mal die Mühe machst ihn sinnerfassend zu lesen. Ich habe mich auf den Holocaust und die Juden bezogen. Im Original stirbt B.J. Blazkowicz Mutter als Jüdin in einem Konzentrationslager. Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Paragraphen, der es gebietet, dies zu zensieren. Was ist an dieser Erzählung bitte _verfassungswidrig_?
> 
> Von mir aus können sie die Hakenkreuze weglassen, aber alles andere ist schlicht und ergreifend geschmacklos. Ich würde in der Deutschen Fassung tatsächlich ganz einfach die Symbole entfernen, aber natürlich die Geschichte intakt lassen.



@Enisra eben, der/die  verwechselt da  gerne mal Realität mit Spiele, und du bezogst dich in deinem post rein auf das Studio und deren Spiele Release. Und mit ALU Hütchen hat es sowieso rein gar nichts zu tun, aber er nimmt es eben immer wieder und vor allem immer gerne als Aufmacher um seine eigenen wirren Ansichten darzustellen. Mach dir nichts daraus.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> @Enisra eben, der/die  verwechselt da  gerne mal Realität mit Spiele, und du bezogst dich in deinem post rein auf das Studio und deren Spiele Release. Und mit ALU Hütchen hat es sowieso rein gar nichts zu tun, aber er nimmt es eben immer wieder und vor allem immer gerne als Aufmacher um seine eigenen wirren Ansichten darzustellen. Mach dir nichts daraus.



ah, ist das wieder Moment wo Beleidigungen mit Argumenten Verwechselst oder liegt kommt die Aussage weil man das Spiel nicht kennt?

Wenn andere mal darüber nachdenken: In Wolfenstein wird gegen das Regime gekämpft, warum? Siehe Oben...
Was hat man also gemacht? ALLES rausgeschnitten! Mit Fragwürdigen Folgen aber die andere Logik? 
Wo ist da die Auflösung

Abgesehen davon, biste jetzt auch unter die Satirker gegangen? Ist ja grade beliebt bei so Typen mit deinen "ansichten", aber wehe andere machen das gleiche


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ist ja grade beliebt bei so Typen mit deinen "ansichten", aber wehe andere machen das gleiche


Was habe ich denn so für Ansichten?
Und Argumente? Wo hast du mal Argumente gebracht? Und den sogenannten "ALU HUT" den du immer mal wieder gerne hineinbringst, na der könnte auch gerne von dir selbst sein.
Aber lass es lieber, es bringt nix deine eigenen Verschwörungen hier einzubringen. Rein Politisch kann man mit dir eh nicht Diskutieren. Da sind @ Worrel&Co. 100% besser für geeignet.
Und eine Verwarnung zu bekommen, wo es so einige Mods gab die sagten das ich nicht falsch liege in Bezug auf deine Person, habe ich keinen Bock. Du bist es einfach nicht Wert. Cu und Igno.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auch die "Idee", dass bewaffnete Lehrer hätten helfen können, ist eh Waffenlobby-Bullshit. Als ob ein normaler Lehrer in einer solchen Situation, in der alle an einen Feueralarm glauben und die Lehrer bei Gott andere Dinge zu tun haben als mit einer gezückten Waffe eine Vorhut zu bilden, weil da VIELLEICHT ein Irrer auf dem Schulhof lauert, da hätte etwas ändern können UND auch den Mut dazu hätte, das zu tun... bis man überhaupt begreift, wer da von wo schießt, ist das Shooting schon fast vorbei.


Mal ganz von der Tatsache abgesehen, daß man dann im Ernstfall als Lehrer* auf einen seiner eigenen Schüler* schießen müßte. Den inneren Konflikt kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ...
Und natürlich ist es auch völlig unmöglich, daß Schüler der Lehrerwaffen habhaft werden können ... 



McCerb schrieb:


> Menschen drehn  nicht einfach so durch da da war einiges im argen ich denke mal mit mobbing etc...die solln sich lieber mal auf die Mitschüler stürzen als auf die Medien....wenn man sie danach befragt können sies nur alle nicht verstehn...


Kinder sind in einem gewissen Alter grausam. Kinder provozieren auch, um rauszufinden, wie man (oder die Gesellschaft) darauf reagiert. Das kannst du nur im Nachhinein als Erziehungsberechtigter/Aufsichtsperson in die richtige Bahn lenken. Dann ist der Mitschüler aber schon gemobbt.

Jeder Mensch hat ein Faß, daß man zum Überlaufen bringen kann. Nur ist es bei manchen größer, besser geschützt oder wird regelmäßig geleert. Auslöser kann *alles *sein: Vom Computerspiel über Mobbing über kleine Mißgeschicke bis hin zur bloßen Anwesenheit einer bestimmten Person.
Da man aber nicht alles verbieten kann, kann man auf diesem Weg auch nicht die Existenz von Amokläufen beenden.

Wenn man aber nicht jedem Karl Arsch diverse Waffen verkauft, mit denen man mehrere Morde pro Sekunde begehen kann, wäre das schon mal ein guter  Anfang, um die Anzahl drastisch zu reduzieren.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Sind die guten Sprüche schon alle gemacht?


Der mit dem Brot fehlt noch.


----------



## RoteGarde (24. Februar 2018)

Videospiele bringen die Menschen nicht um.

Es sind die Sandwiches !


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2018)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Videospiele bringen die Menschen nicht um.
> 
> Es sind die Sandwiches !



Es werden in Zukunft die Lootboxen sein. (ich hoffe den Smilie hat JEDER gesehen)


----------



## Orzhov (24. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn so für Ansichten?
> Und Argumente? Wo hast du mal Argumente gebracht? Und den sogenannten "ALU HUT" den du immer mal wieder gerne hineinbringst, na der könnte auch gerne von dir selbst sein.
> Aber lass es lieber, es bringt nix deine eigenen Verschwörungen hier einzubringen. Rein Politisch kann man mit dir eh nicht Diskutieren. Da sind @ Worrel&Co. 100% besser für geeignet.
> Und eine Verwarnung zu bekommen, wo es so einige Mods gab die sagten das ich nicht falsch liege in Bezug auf deine Person, habe ich keinen Bock. Du bist es einfach nicht Wert. Cu und Igno.



Ich muss dir hier mal beistehen. Wir sind auch nicht gerade ein Herz und eine Seele, aber du begründest deine Ansichten immerhin und man kann mit dir reden.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2018)

Bevor die US-Waffenindustrie ins Visier gerät werden erst einmal die Teletubbies beschuldigt, anschließend die Mondphasen, Aliens, Sonnenflecken, Zimmertemperatur.....

Das schlimme an Florida ist aber, daß wohl ein Hilfssheriff vor Ort gewesen ist, der den Amoklauf zugesehen/mitbekommen hat und nicht eingeschritten ist sondern gewartet hat bis alles vorbei ist. Das ist ein Unding!


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich muss dir hier mal beistehen. Wir sind auch nicht gerade ein Herz und eine Seele, aber du begründest deine Ansichten immerhin und man kann mit dir reden.



Danke. 
Genauso denke ich über dich auch. Man kann Miteinander Diskutieren, auch wenn es streitig ist, aber immer im gewissen Bereich. Mit einigen ist das nicht drin. Mit u.A. dir schon. Und man hat auch mal den Schneid zu sagen SORRY.
Habe ich schon oft mal getan, warum auch nicht wenn ich falsch lag. Also ich habe damit kein Problem. Mit dem da Oben, Null Chance, der ist Verbohrt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## 1xok (24. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> In Wolfenstein wird gegen das Regime gekämpft, warum? Siehe Oben...
> Was hat man also gemacht? ALLES rausgeschnitten! Mit Fragwürdigen Folgen aber die andere Logik?



Niemand hat was von einer andere Logik geschrieben. Ich habe geschrieben, dass Juden und Holocaust aus dem Spiel entfernt wurden. Das ist einfach so. 

Aber um mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen: Wolfenstein und auch noch ein paar andere Titel dieses Publishers sind mega-brutal. Egal in welcher Fassung. Trump wettert nun gegen brutale Computerspiele, während sein Bruder im Management von ZeniMax sitzt. Das ist einfach verlogen.

Das Problem ist, dass man diesen Leuten wirklich alles durchgehen lässt. Hätte es mal Konsequenzen, würde sich der ein oder andere dieser Populisten vielleicht mal überlegen, was er sagt. Diese Leute tragen sehr viel Hass und Unfrieden in die Gesellschaft.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Trump wettert nun gegen brutale Computerspiele, während sein Bruder im Management von ZeniMax sitzt. Das ist einfach verlogen.



So wenig ich Donald Trump auch leiden kann, aber in diesem speziellen Punkt muss ich wiedersprechen. Das Gegenteil wäre der Fall, das wäre nämlich Vettern-Wirtschaft (die betreibt der gute zwar trotzdem, siehe seine Tochter, aber das ändert nichts an dieser Sache, dass auch das hier Vettern-Wirtschaft wäre)


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Niemand hat was von einer andere Logik geschrieben. Ich habe geschrieben, dass Juden und Holocaust aus dem Spiel entfernt wurden.


Nein, du hattest geschrieben: 
"Zenimax ist übrigens dieser Konzern, der aus über ihn vertrieben Spielen gerne mal die Juden und den Holocaust entfernen lässt."​
Und das hört sich so an, als ob das bei Zenimax Spielen öfters so passiert und da eine politische Agenda hinter steckt. 
Wenn das jetzt aber nur die Wolfenstein Spiele betrifft, ist das jedoch höchstwahrscheinlich "nur" eine zu ausufernde vorauseilende Zensur, um sich den vermeintlichen Richtlinien des deutschen Marktes anzupassen.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

eben Zenimax (also Bethesda) hat ja noch zig andere IPs (Doom, Dishonored, Fallout, Prey, Elder Scrolls, Evil Within, Quake  ...) bei denen diese Sachen gar keine Rolle spielen, ergo auch nicht rausgemacht werden müssten/könnten/sollten. Warum es bei Wolfenstein der Fall ist wurde ja bereits gesagt.


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2018)

Rausgepatch werden gewisse Sachen so gut wie nur in Deutschland, und das aus aus gesetzlichem Grund , also kommt mal wieder runter. Wir haben nun mal diese Vergangenheit und gut ist, Jedes mal wieder und wieder darüber aufzuregen bringt es auch nicht weiter.
Auf solche Schwachköpfe wie @ Enis#### die das immer wieder als Aufmacher und ALU Hut Geschichte nehmen möchten verzichtet doch bitte mal.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Rausgepatch werden gewisse Sachen so gut wie nur in Deutschland, und das aus aus gesetzlichem Grund , also kommt mal wieder runter.


Genau das ist ja das Problem: Es gibt keinen gesetzlichen Grund.

Es gibt lediglich ein Gesetz, das man sich mit der völlig irren Annahme, daß Computerspiele im Vergleich zu anderen Medien irgendwelche Sonderregeln hätten, so zurechtbiegen kann, daß Spielen ein Sonderstatus zukommt - was aber nirgends derart deklariert wird.
Und es gibt nun mal niemanden, der sein Spiel als Präzedenzfall vors Gericht bringt, um die Verwendung von Hakenkreuzen in Spielen in DE offiziell eindeutig legal zu machen. 


Und nein: Rausgepacht wird nicht nur in Deutschland. In China sehen zB die Untoten in WoW anders aus:
(Click for video)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in Amerika hat die barbusige Protagonistin aus _Giants: Citizen Kabuto _einen BH spendiert bekommen.


----------



## USK-und-BPjM-Hasser (24. Februar 2018)

Ich gebe Zensur jeglicher Art generell keine Chance, besonders in Deutschland. In den USA könne die gerne machen was sie wollen.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

USK-und-BPjM-Hasser schrieb:


> Ich gebe Zensur jeglicher Art generell keine Chance



wie überraschend bei dem Nick


----------



## 1xok (24. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, du hattest geschrieben:
> "Zenimax ist übrigens dieser Konzern, der aus über ihn vertrieben Spielen gerne mal die Juden und den Holocaust entfernen lässt."​
> Und das hört sich so an, als ob das bei Zenimax Spielen öfters so passiert und da eine politische Agenda hinter steckt.



Es bezieht sich klar auf Wolfenstein und das ist eine Spezialität. In CoD WWII kämpft ja auch nicht irgendein "Regime". Und da sind in der Deutschen-Fassung genau sowenig Hakenkreuze zu sehen. 

Und natürlich steckt eine politische Agenda dahinter. Nur nicht die, von der Du vermutest, dass ich sie unterstelle. Den verantwortlichen bei ZeniMax ist das Thema einfach scheiß egal. Geld ist da wesentlich wichtiger als Aufklärung. Das ist deren Politik und Moral. Und aus diesen Kreisen kommt der amtierende amerikanische Präsident. 

So, hab keine weitere Zeit für diese dumme Diskussion. Und wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, spiele ich lieber CSGO oder lese ein gutes Buch. Die Zensur und den Rechtsmissbrauch ignoriere ich privat ohnehin. Ich spiele was mir gefällt. Und Trump und seine Anhänger ignoriert man am besten ebenfalls. Sie stehlen einem sonst nur die Zeit. Das ist wiederum eine seiner Strategien, wenn er wieder auf Twitter herumtrollt.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> So, hab keine weitere Zeit für diese dumme Diskussion. Und wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, spiele ich lieber CSGO oder lese ein gutes Buch.


Ich will dir jetzt nix unterstellen, aber das ist so eine typische "wenn die Argumente ausgehen, wird das Thema persönlich abgehakt"-Denkweise.


1xok schrieb:


> Die Zensur und den Rechtsmissbrauch ignoriere ich privat ohnehin.



Wissen wir, auch dass du streamst was du willst ohne Rücksicht auf Indizierungen oder ähnliches, hast du schon mehrmals erwähnt


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2018)

Dann hätten die ja bei der US- oder UK-Fassung genauso das Regime daraus gemacht. Nein, die Ursache liegt darin, daß man Schiß hat in Deutschland auf dem Index zu landen wegen der Verwendung verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole und Begriffe. Das schließt dann auch Dinge wie SS und Co. mit ein. Das geht dann soweit daß Adolf im vorauseilenden Gehorsam bei Wolfenstein nicht mal mehr sein Bärtchen hat, was absolut lächerlich ist. Aber die Entscheidung von Bethesda.

Und die Lust darauf, per Gericht einen Präzedenzfall zu schaffen hat auch keiner von den Publishern und Entwicklern.  Also gibt es halt eine lokalisierte Anpassung für D, AT und CH, was bei Wolfenstein sogar tiefergreifende Änderungen sind (Herausschneiden der KZ-Szene z.B. oder die Änderung der Bezeichnungen, der Gruppierungen u.s.w. Aus die Maus.

Funfact: Übrigens sieht man in der Uncut-Fassung von COD WW II im Introvideo auch nur Balkenkreuze! auf den Standarten/Flaggen. Wieso weshalb ? Ich vermute mal schlichtweg deshalb, weil eine Anpassung des Videos an lokale Gegebenheiten wohl im Endeffekt zu aufwändig wäre. Daher hat man nur 1 Video hergestellt mit der entsprechenden entschärften Symbolik und das generell für alle Fassungen verwendet. Im Spiel selbst (im SP) sind die regulären Symbole zu sehen und das Spiel hat zudem die deutsche Sprachausgabe! Im MP gibt es wie immer vermutlich nur 1 Version für alle Länder, die CUT-Fassung ohne Swastika, damit die Spiele in den MP-Modi aus den Ländern untereinander kompatibel sind. Sonst gäbe es vermutlich Probleme wenn US-Gamer oder vom Zeitfenster her noch eher britische mit Deutschen zusammen zocken würden.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Im MP wie immer vermutlich die CUT-Version, damit diese in den MP-Modi aus den Ländern untereinander kompatibel sind.



Jup, meine das ist die offizielle Begründung und wurde auch von Sledgehammer oder Activision so bestätigt, macht ja auch Sinn. Lieber auf die blöden Symbole verzichten als im MP nur auf die deutsch(sprachig)e Community angewiesen sein können beim zocken, was die Anzahl der Spieler massiv einschränken würde.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jup, meine das ist die offizielle Begründung und wurde auch von Sledgehammer oder Activision so bestätigt, macht ja auch Sinn. Lieber auf die blöden Symbole verzichten als im MP nur auf die deutsch(sprachig)e Community angewiesen sein können beim zocken, was die Anzahl der Spieler massiv einschränken würde.



das ist auch so richtig unsinnig, ich meine da werden ja keine Symbole übertragen und die Dummen 12 Jährigen Idioten die sich so "Lustige" Namen wie Obersturmbannfuehrer John Smith nennen hat man eh überall


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist auch so richtig unsinnig, ich meine da werden ja keine Symbole übertragen und die Dummen 12 Jährigen Idioten die sich so "Lustige" Namen wie Obersturmbannfuehrer John Smith nennen hat man eh überall


Mir ist sogar mal ein "Hittler" in WoW über den Weg gelaufen ...


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mir ist sogar mal ein "Hittler" in WoW über den Weg gelaufen ...



ja gut, ich habe auch schon einen "Hitlerdidnothingwrong" auf Twitch gebannt und gemeldet


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, ich habe auch schon einen "Hitlerdidnothingwrong" auf Twitch gebannt und gemeldet


 Ich hab bei CoD WWII (Xbox-Version) im Laufe der Zeit bereits ca 8-9 Leute gemeldet, die sich als Emblem ein Hakenkreuzflagge erstellt hatten, also wirklich klassisch mit schwarzem Kreuz auf weißem Grund und der Rest Rot. Man kann ja gern martialisch sein mit seinen Self-Made-Emblemen, aber so was ist einfach nur dumm und asozial, auch wenn es vlt rechtlich je nach Herkunftsland nicht verboten ist. 

Und bevor irgendwelche Rechten hier rummeckern, das doch ok sein und jedem selbst überlassen ein sollte, sollten die sich mal überlegen, ob die auch ok finden würden, wenn es sich um eine IS-Flagge als Emblem handeln würde... 

Einen habe ich auch gemeldet, weil zusätzlich einen unfassbar ekelhaften menschenverachtenden Nickname hatte - ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber es war so was wie "A.Hitler KD-Ratio 1:7Mio" 

Was ich leider nicht weiß ist, ob das Melden in den Fällen überhaupt was gebracht hat.


----------



## Alphafly (24. Februar 2018)

Natürlich Mr. Trump. Einfach mal davon ablenken was für ein Sch**** man selbst Anfang 2017 begangen hat indem man Leuten mit selbst schweren geistigen Störungen wieder das kaufen von Waffen erlaubt hat.
Zudem sollte man sich einfach mal fragen ob es richtig ist sich von der NRA so benutzen zu lassen. Einen Revolver oder eine Pistole kann man in Amerika erst mit 21 Jahren, einer Personenüberprüfung (Background-Check) und einer mindestens 3 tägigen Wartezeit kaufen, eine AR-15 (Assault Rifle 15) kann man allerdings schon mit 18 ohne Personenüberprüfung kaufen. Die so genannten Bump-Stocks (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_Stock) sind ebenso jederzeit an jedermann verkäuflich.
Aber die amerikanischen Waffengesetze haben natürlich nichts damit zu tun das Amerika in sämtlichen Erhebungen wegen Schusswaffengebrauch und Schusswaffenmissbrauch immer alleine die ersten 10 Plätze belegt und dann erst mit enormen Abstand andere Länder. Es sind natürliche immer zuerst andere Einflüsse durch z.B. Spiele, Filme und Musik, erst dann fängt man so langsam an die übriggebliebene Synapse zu bemühen und einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, dass es möglicherweise doch an dem liegen könnte was die eigene Partei immer und immer wieder zu gunsten der NRA durchzusetzen.
Donald tue uns allen bitte einen riesigen Gefallen und schmeiß einfach hin. Du hast einfach keine Ahnung von dem was du tust geschweige denn von Politik allgemein.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich leider nicht weiß ist, ob das Melden überhaupt was gebracht hat.



ich weiß nicht, ich hab's mal gemacht, kommt eh selten vor
das beste war nur, dass der nur am Lurken war und mir nicht gleich aufgefallen ist als der was geschrieben hat als der Chat Riot gegangen ist


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mir ist sogar mal ein "Hittler" in WoW über den Weg gelaufen ...



Ja nun, ohne "tt" wäre/hätte er den Nick Namen auch nicht durch die Blizzard Zenzur durch bekommen. Idioten gibt es Überall.
Ich bezweifel allerdings ob er mit diesem Nick im Spiel irgendeine Gilde gefunden hat bzw. irgendwo mal mitgenommen wurde im Raid zumindest. So einen hätte ich dann auch gemeldet, denn das muss wirklich nicht sein.



> ......und die Dummen 12 Jährigen Idioten die sich so "Lustige" Namen wie Obersturmbannfuehrer John Smith nennen hat man eh überall


Das hat nicht unbedingt was mit Dumm zu tun, sondern eher mit Unaufgeklärtheit. Aber soweit denken ja einige nicht wenn da Kinder kommen und sich solche Namen ausdenken. Aber ist immer ein Gutes Argument um wirklich dumme Menschen einen Anstoß zu geben um so etwas dann zu Polarisieren.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (24. Februar 2018)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> " "[...]. Vielleicht müssen wir ein Rating-System dafür aufsetzen", sagt Trump. "
> 
> Immerhin eine Sache hat er vielleicht richtig erkannt, Fakt ist, Gewaltspiele wie auch Filme werden von vielen Kindern dort drüben konsumiert. Die Ewig vielen Aufnahmen von beliebigen Call of Duty Titeln auf Konsole auf amerikanischen Servern sollten Beweis genug sein, ich will nicht Wissen wie viele Kids sich da gleichzeitig anschreien.
> 
> Also knapp daneben Donald, Thema und Problemlösung leicht verfehlt  Aber schaden tuts nicht.



Gerade das irritiert mich an dieser News: die USA haben bereits abgestufte Altersfreigaben für Filme und Spiele, bei den Spielen gibt es mit "Adults only" (Ao; 21+) sogar ein Pendant zum deutschen "keine Freigabe", das sogar die gleiche Wirkung hat. Wenn man mal den Vergleich macht, kriegen viele Spiele, die in Europa ab 18 sind auch in Amerika ein M (17+), es ist also nicht so, dass Gewalt einfach durchgewunken wird.
Es lässt sich nicht bestreiten, dass viele Kinder und Jugendliche Spiele spielen, für die sie zu jung sind, aber daran würden auch schärfere Altersfreigaben nichts ändern, wenn niemand sie konsequent durchsetzt.


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2018)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Es lässt sich nicht bestreiten, dass viele Kinder und Jugendliche Spiele spielen, für die sie zu jung sind, aber daran würden auch schärfere Altersfreigaben nichts ändern, wenn niemand sie konsequent durchsetzt.


Da stimme ich dir zu.
Aber wer soll es denn durchsetzen, oder sagen wir mal Ausführen. der Staat kann zwar Gesetze erlassen, aber bei solchen Fällen ist immer noch das Elternhaus der wichtigste Part. Und wenn von da nichts kommt ist man Machtlos.
Die Eltern sind da erstmal in der Pflicht. Und natürlich spielt die Umgebung eine sehr wichtige Rolle.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (24. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Aber wer soll es denn durchsetzen, oder sagen wir mal Ausführen. der Staat kann zwar Gesetze erlassen, aber bei solchen Fällen ist immer noch das Elternhaus der wichtigste Part. Und wenn von da nichts kommt ist man Machtlos.
> Die Eltern sind da erstmal in der Pflicht. Und natürlich spielt die Umgebung eine sehr wichtige Rolle.


Auf staatlicher Ebene kann man höchstens versuchen, die Eltern für das Thema zu sensibilisieren, damit sie sich genauer mit dem Medienkonsum ihrer Kinder auseinandersetzen. 
Noch wichtiger fände ich es aber, sich allgemein mehr miteinander zu beschäftigen, damit man vielleicht auch eher merken würde, wenn etwas im Argen liegt und so im Idealfall schlimmeres verhindert werden kann. Gerade solche Amokläufe geschehen nicht einfach aus heiterhellem Himmel, sondern sie haben eine Vorgeschichte: die beiden Attentäter von Columbine z.B. waren nicht einfach durchgeknallte Einzelgänger, sie wurden von ihrem Umfeld ausgegrenzt und dadurch isoliert.
Da dies aber der steinige Weg ist, konzentriert man sich lieber auf einfach zu fassende Sündenböcke wie Spiele und Filme, aber auch Schusswaffen, die letztlich auch nur ein Teil des Problems sind.


----------



## Shotay3 (24. Februar 2018)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Gerade das irritiert mich an dieser News: die USA haben bereits abgestufte Altersfreigaben für Filme und Spiele, bei den Spielen gibt es mit "Adults only" (Ao; 21+) sogar ein Pendant zum deutschen "keine Freigabe", das sogar die gleiche Wirkung hat. Wenn man mal den Vergleich macht, kriegen viele Spiele, die in Europa ab 18 sind auch in Amerika ein M (17+), es ist also nicht so, dass Gewalt einfach durchgewunken wird.
> Es lässt sich nicht bestreiten, dass viele Kinder und Jugendliche Spiele spielen, für die sie zu jung sind, aber daran würden auch schärfere Altersfreigaben nichts ändern, wenn niemand sie konsequent durchsetzt.



Korrekt, aber angenommen es wäre ein vernünftiger Präsident, der ab und an ans Volk spricht, wäre die Message ja schon mal nicht verkehrt. Im Endeffekt, richtig, es liegt komplett am Elternhaus und deren Verantwortung wie mit dem Thema umgegangen wird. Aber ich glaube tatsächlich, das Amerikaner ab und an auf die Nachrichten ihrer Präsidenten hören und deren Message ein wenig verfolgen, gibt ja wenige solche Videos wo sich der Präsident ans Volk wendet. Gut, Trump ist momentan der wohl schlechteste Mann für diesen Job, wenn der was veröffentlicht wird es zurecht sehr kritisch beachtet. Aber es wäre mal was halbwegs vernünftiges was das Kerlchen von sich gibt. Die Schuld vollends auf Spiele und Filme zu schieben wäre natürlich fatal...
Wie du schon richtig beschrieben hast sind es soziale Phänomene, also eher Vernachlässigung, Mobbing, schlechtes Umfeld, schlechtes Elternhaus, was so eine Situation überhaupt erst zu lässt. Ich denke jeder gesunde Mensch der aus einer gefestigten Familie kommt, ist allein aufgrund dessen, zu solchen Taten "quasi" nicht in der Lage.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja nun, ohne "tt" wäre/hätte er den Nick Namen auch nicht durch die Blizzard Zenzur durch bekommen.


"Zensur"?
Die Blizzard Nutzungsrichtlinien untersagen nun mal diverse Namensgebungen, da sind die einfachen Varianten von "Hitler", "Papst", "Professor", "Beyonce", "Legolas", ... schlicht "schon vergeben".

"Zensur" hingegen ist, wenn es *von staatlicher Seite* aus Inhalte verboten werden - wie zB die Holocaust Leugnung.

Wenn eine x-beliebige Firma keinen Bock hat, deinen Brägenmüll in den Äther zu verbreiten, ist das hingegen keine Zensur. Du kannst das ja jederzeit woanders entsorgen.



> Ich bezweifel allerdings ob er mit diesem Nick im Spiel irgendeine Gilde gefunden hat bzw. irgendwo mal mitgenommen wurde im Raid zumindest. So einen hätte ich dann auch gemeldet, denn das muss wirklich nicht sein.


Nun ja, das war im Gnom/Zwergen Startgebiet - ich glaub kaum, daß der es bis über Lvl 10 geschafft hat, bevor er gesperrt wurde.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Das hat nicht unbedingt was mit Dumm zu tun, sondern eher mit Unaufgeklärtheit. Aber soweit denken ja einige nicht wenn da Kinder kommen und sich solche Namen ausdenken. Aber ist immer ein Gutes Argument um wirklich dumme Menschen einen Anstoß zu geben um so etwas dann zu Polarisieren.


*Kinder* haben in einem CoD eigentlich eh nix verloren


----------

